# Getting ready for Catalina



## mcasan (Jul 15, 2019)

Folks on Macs may want to start checking their current machines to see if there are any 32 bit apps hidden away.   Besides old games, you could have 32 bit apps in driver sets for printers, scanners, external devices like WD passports, and definitely in Adobe products.

To find the 32 bit apps...select: Apple logo in the top left corner -> About This Mac -> System Report -> Applications (under Software).   As needed widen the screen so you can see the column on the right labeled 64-Bit (Intel).    Click on that field name to get it to sort the No answers to the top.     Those are the 32 bit apps that need to be updated with 64 bit versions....or perhaps they are no longer needed at all.    When in doubt, check with the app vendor.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 15, 2019)

What do you mean with ‘getting ready for Mojave’? MacOS Mojave is the current MacOS. It gives regular warnings about future compatibility with your 32 bits apps, but it runs 32 bits apps just fine. It’s the next version (MacOS Catalina) due out this fall that will not run 32 bits apps anymore. And quite frankly, I think this has been beaten to death by now...

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/comm...5-wont-run-on-next-mac-os.36919/#post-1243381https://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/threads/apple-warning-notice.36749/#post-1242183https://www.lightroomqueen.com/comm...future-versions-of-mohave.36515/#post-1240487


----------



## mcasan (Jul 15, 2019)

Mojave was a typo by me.   I updated the title to Catalina.     Evidently you saw the original title.


----------



## mcasan (Jul 29, 2019)

Did a reinstall of Mojave and it improved system performance.     Will likely do the same when Catalina rolls out in September.


----------



## wornish (Sep 17, 2019)

Quite a few Adobe apps are still 32bit. Especially those related to the Creative Cloud.    Will Adobe update these in advance of Catalina


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 17, 2019)

Without knowing which app they're from, it's hard to say. Assuming they're older apps though, extremely unlikely.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Sep 17, 2019)

Adobe has published an article about this:
Fix Adobe app 64-bit compatibility errors on macOS
It contains a table of current applications and their 64-bit status.

What it doesn't talk about are older versions. If you have an older version (and I think a several of the components in wornish's post are probably from before the Creative Cloud days), I think Adobe's answer is going to be to upgrade to the latest version or a scheduled future update.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 18, 2019)

Conrad Chavez said:


> What it doesn't talk about are older versions. If you have an older version (and I think a several of the components in wornish's post are probably from before the Creative Cloud days), I think Adobe's answer is going to be to upgrade to the latest version or a scheduled future update.


Older stuff that's 32-bit is dead. Some, like Lightroom 6, will open and run, but their installer/uninstaller/activation code won't, so they'll only run if they're already installed and activated.


----------

